# Free Custom Titles?



## Angel Tarragon (May 27, 2005)

Okay, I have not paid for a custom title or any other featues, but for some reason I now have the ability to have a custom title. Just letting you guys know.


----------



## Darkness (May 27, 2005)

Hm. Mod CP says you're a Golden Community Supporter.

In case that's not right, what kind of CS should you be, if any?


----------



## Michael Morris (May 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, I have not paid for a custom title or any other featues, but for some reason I now have the ability to have a custom title. Just letting you guys know.




I turned it off then - I don't know how it got turned on if you subscribe to activate it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 27, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I turned it off then - I don't know how it got turned on if you subscribe to activate it.



Turned what off?


----------



## Darkness (May 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Turned what off?



 Apparently the Golden Community Supporter thing I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 27, 2005)

Okay, so I no longer have the option of a custom title, but I'm still showing up as having a 1 year community supporter account.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 27, 2005)

So what is the difference between a community supporter and a golden community supporter?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, so I no longer have the option of a custom title, but I'm still showing up as having a 1 year community supporter account.



Isn't it possible someone got you a community support account?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 27, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Isn't it possible someone got you a community support account?



I suppose so, but wouldn't said person clue me in to the gift?


----------



## Morrus (May 27, 2005)

I seem to recall Hand of Evil buying you an account a few months back, Frukathka.  I also seem to remember him saying he sent you a PM to tell you but you never replied (presumably being unaware that you now had access to PMs!)

So you should have a CS account, courtesy of HoE.


----------



## Henry (May 27, 2005)

Guess we'd better turn that back on, then!


----------



## Darkness (May 27, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Guess we'd better turn that back on, then!



 That's what I was thinking as well.


----------



## diaglo (May 27, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I seem to recall Hand of Evil buying you an account a few months back, Frukathka.  I also seem to remember him saying he sent you a PM to tell you but you never replied (presumably being unaware that you now had access to PMs!)
> 
> So you should have a CS account, courtesy of HoE.



yeah, that's what i remember too.


----------



## Michael Morris (May 27, 2005)

Ok, turned back on


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 27, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> yeah, that's what i remember too.




*chiming in* Why yes..the MAs---I mean the Great HOE did invoke this privilege upon thee .


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 28, 2005)

Yes. he handed out a few accounts.  I was another blessed with the gift from the dark side.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 28, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yes. he handed out a few accounts.  I was another blessed with the gift from the dark side.




 

I'd get one too but this part of the Dark Side is poor....


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 28, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd get one too but this part of the Dark Side is poor....



Mmmmmmm, and so it shall be....after the Holiday.


----------



## BSF (May 29, 2005)

Yeah, Hand of Evil generally rocks.  Creepy floating hand avatar and all.  

(cue the obligatory commentary from somebody that never noticed the hand moves in the avatar.)


----------



## DaveStebbins (May 29, 2005)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Yeah, Hand of Evil generally rocks.  Creepy floating hand avatar and all.
> 
> (cue the obligatory commentary from somebody that never noticed the hand moves in the avatar.)



Hey!   ...it moves!


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 31, 2005)

Russ, just PMed you - please give Darth K'Trava the CSA I just purchased.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 31, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Russ, just PMed you - please give Darth K'Trava the CSA I just purchased.




And another has joined the fin---the fold.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2005)

The finger?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 1, 2005)

The grip...of EVIL...BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## diaglo (Jun 1, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> The grip...of EVIL...BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




is that anything like The Grippe*?  *Influenza


a pandemic in the making if i ever saw one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 2, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The finger?




You must've met my cleric, Rozhena, haven't you?   Her favorite gesture.



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> The grip...of EVIL...BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





Too late. Been there, done that. Already have the Sith Robes!   

Hand of Evil: Thank you very much!!! I really appreciate that!   

(now to wait until it's activated...   )


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 2, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You must've met my cleric, Rozhena, haven't you?   Her favorite gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are welcome


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 8, 2005)

Morrus: I thought I was supposed to have a community supporter account thanks to Hand of Evil but I haven't seen any notification or anything regarding it... ::shrug::


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Morrus: I thought I was supposed to have a community supporter account thanks to Hand of Evil but I haven't seen any notification or anything regarding it... ::shrug::



 The Dark Side has tempted you, but it was merely a hollow promise 
Do not stray from the path of light!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Morrus: I thought I was supposed to have a community supporter account thanks to Hand of Evil but I haven't seen any notification or anything regarding it... ::shrug::



If it helps, here is the PM to Russ.
Darth K'Trava - A gift of a CSA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello, Russ I hope you are doing well. I just purchased a CSA (details below) and just thought I would make it a gift for Darth K'Trava. 

Again I hope you are well. Take Care. 

Payment Details
Total: 
$35.00 USD
Transaction ID: 
17040658G4878071J
item/Product Name: 
Community Supporter Subscription
Item/Product Number: 
1_371
Buyer: 
Tracy


----------



## Ferret (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah HoE rocks, I just had great idea though....


----------

